# Best Homemade Tools >  A few tools I've made

## oldsalt

we'll start with a roller will do up to 10mm x 100 and about a 500 dia, then there is a square section bender will do 1" up to 3mm wall thickness and a 100(4") dia. And then a scroll maker.

----------

bobs409 (Dec 17, 2019),

C-Bag (Mar 4, 2016),

Jon (Mar 1, 2016),

kbalch (Mar 2, 2016),

rgsparber (Dec 17, 2019),

scoopydo (Mar 8, 2016),

tom petersoin (Mar 11, 2016)

----------


## turnings

Old salt, the images are excellent at being as the saying goes " A picture is worth a thousand words". These certainly help in stimulating thinking outside the square to help solve problems. Many thanks. turnings.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks oldsalt! We've added your Roller, Square Tube Bender, and Scroll Bender to our Metalworking category, as well as to your builder page: oldsalt's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Roller
 by oldsalt

tags:
roller












Square Tube Bender
 by oldsalt

tags:
tubing, bender












Scroll Bender
 by oldsalt

tags: bender

----------


## goumenitsanos

thanks for shareing

----------

